# The 9th Whizzer 700 engine off the line?



## Avanti (May 2, 2022)

Would this be the ninth Whizzer 700 engine off the production line? Original owner stated it was purchased in late 1951 through a dealer in Los Angeles.


----------



## skeezer (May 4, 2022)

If the first one was 700,001.

Skeezer


----------



## Avanti (May 4, 2022)

skeezer said:


> If the first one was 700,001.
> 
> Skeezer



I checked with a Whizzer expert who confirmed that is the case. Thanks


----------

